
Redux ARC – lib to handle async requests in redux apps - dacaldl
http://redux-arc.org/
======
acemarke
Nice. FWIW, there's actually many existing libs like this out there. My Redux
addons catalog has sections for "Action/Redux Generators" [0] and
"Entity/Collection Management" [1], which both include a wide variety of
utility libraries for abstracting out various aspects of fetching data and
loading it into Redux. (I actually already had Redux-ARC listed in that first
category.)

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/action-reducer-generators.md)

[1] [https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/entity-collection-management.md)

